

How to customize OS X KeyBindings (e.g. C-e, C-a, etc.) - meese_
http://www.erasetotheleft.com/post/mac-os-x-key-bindings/

======
meese_
Just discovered this; it's nice to have things like C-w (delete last word) in
all (Cocoa) apps, as well as the ability to jump between words without using
option+an arrow key. There's even marks, although they aren't as useful as in
vim or emacs as the text field doesn't seem to automatically scroll back up...

Here's my DefaultKeyBinding.dict (it goes in ~/Library/KeyBindings):
<http://sporkage.com/DefaultKeyBinding.dict>

